# Nintendo Power Glove!



## toastert2003 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dunno what made me even think of it all these years later. I got one when I was 8 years old (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 early 80's) I never could get the hang of it when I was younger. Eventually got used to it, but then it was time to move on to bigger and better things.


----------



## Banger (Dec 12, 2008)

So you are trying to tell us you are old?


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Check this out:



Love the AVGN!


----------



## CPhantom (Dec 12, 2008)

Who could defy the call of the Power Glove?


Yeah...try and play mario with that thing. Not going to happen.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2008)

Didn't have one, but I always wanted one. 
Thought it would be the perfect controller for Black & White

But! Did you have one of _these_?






I was a cybernetic duck-slayer


----------



## CPhantom (Dec 12, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Didn't have one, but I always wanted one.
> Thought it would be the perfect controller for Black & White
> 
> But! Did you have one of _these_?
> ...


OVER 9000?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 12, 2008)

CPhantom said:
			
		

> OVER 9000?



*checks with his scanner*

No. No you are not.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Didn't have one, but I always wanted one.
> Thought it would be the perfect controller for Black & White
> 
> But! Did you have one of _these_?
> ...


Sorry, I have to:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/34014.html?type=flv

Once again, AVGN rocks!


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

The Power Glove. It's so bad.

Check out the movie "Wizard" if you want to get that quote.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> The Power Glove. It's so bad.
> 
> Check out the movie "Wizard" if you want to get that quote.


Damn, I could keep at this all day:

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/33161.html?type=flv


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 12, 2008)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have to.


----------



## spinal_cord (Dec 12, 2008)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> Damn, I could keep at this all day:



But don't though.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 12, 2008)

toastert2003 said:
			
		

> Dunno what made me even think of it all these years later. I got one when I was 8 years old (
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got one of those, complete, boxed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bought it for 5 euro a few years ago.


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## CyberFish (Dec 20, 2008)

I still have mine. I should try to use it again. I couldnt get it to work in the 80s, I doubt it will work now. LOL.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 20, 2008)

Power Glove V2: Patented by Antoligy Corp:





+ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


+





 = Win!


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 24, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> The Power Glove. It's so bad.
> 
> Check out the movie "Wizard" if you want to get that quote.



I'm nothe only person who watched that movie!

It wasn't too bad, but it was really just an ad for Super Mario brothers 3....

Also, how about the Power Pad or whatever? And R.O.B!

... and R.O.B!

... But then the Super Nes cameout, and we all became addicted to Super Punch Out!!.

... I'm 13, and I remember the Super NES. I feel old.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I made the right decision lo those many years ago, when I finally decided to ask for a GameBoy  (original brick model!) for Christmas instead of a Power Glove.

And I saw the Wizard opening day. Somewhere I still have the free mini issue of Nintendo Power they handed out at the theater with the purchase of a ticket. The desire for the tiniest scrap of info for SMB3 was so strong!


----------



## ZonMachi (Jan 1, 2009)

pokewiz99 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry the SNES was out in the 1990s we're not that old to know it exists


----------



## turtleman (Jan 6, 2009)

pokewiz99 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


13? ...you were born after the N64 came out. :|


----------

